# Porn star speaks at church



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Porn star speaks at Hudsonville church*

*Adult film actor Ron Jeremy spoke of business, God*

Updated: Monday, 22 Oct 2012, 6:26 AM EDT
Published : Sunday, 21 Oct 2012, 6:53 PM EDT


HUDSONVILLE, Mich. (WOOD) - Hundreds of people attended a Hudsonville church Sunday to hear a famous adult film actor speak at an event. 

*Ron Jeremy* spoke at *Daybreak Church in Hudsonville,* causing some curious conversations among members of the church. 

"Some of the people I work with and some of the people I know were wondering why would he ever be coming to speak at our church," church member Julie Murphy said. 

Jeremy played piano and harmonica to warm up the crowd before his light and upbeat message. He was invited as part of a duo; he spoke alongside *California pastor Craig Gross*. Gross runs the website *www.XXXChurch.com*, a ministry aimed at helping those with an addiction to pornography. 

Jeremy, who was raised Jewish, spoke briefly about his life in the industry; admitting he still works and *has been with more than 2,000 women*. Throughout the years, however, he has had several personal experiences that have brought him closer to God; one of them was surviving a car wreck with the late pastor/comedian Sam Kinison. 

"The car didn't hit a single tree. It was a forest...[the car] missed every tree at 60 miles an hour upside down," Jeremy said. 

But Jeremy holds the belief that pornography and religion can co-exist. 

"*I don't think the Lord above has a problem with consenting adults, having consenting romance, for consenting adults to watch. Period. But again the whole sex outside marriage, The Bible has got a problem with that and that's where me and most of the people here are never going to agree on that," Jeremy said. 

He added, "The vast majority of porn stars believe in God."* 

Most of the audience was pleased to see Jeremy in a whole new way. 

"I wasn't offended. He's kind of coming to see the light and recognizing that there is truth to faith and belief, and really glad I came to hear him today," Murphy said.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 26, 2012)

Some of these pastors are losing their minds. Why in the world would you bring a porn star with all kinds of spirits into your church to speak to your congregation? What could he possibly have to tell them that will draw them closer to God? He hasn't been delivered from porn and been saved so he can't help the people with addictions. And to let him play music?? I am outdone by this because music can carry spirits and certainly influence a persons emotions. This is really sad that church has been reduced to this foolishness to get people "delivered" from porn addiction. What ever happened to the power of the Holy Ghost and the Word of God being all we needed to get delivered from addictions?

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 26, 2012)

Erhm. Hmm.  Ron Jeremy.

The ministry is aimed at "helping those with an addiction to pornography".  I think I missed the purpose of Jeremy speaking there, especially if he's still in porn and believes "pornography and religion" can co-exist.  

I'll come back to read the responses.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Some of these pastors are losing their minds. Why in the world would you bring a porn star with all kinds of spirits into your church to speak to your congregation? What could he possibly have to tell them that will draw them closer to God?
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



Girrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllll   (Sorry MrsHaseeb for starting out like that... )

But GIRL!    Right now I'm speechless!  

See, THIS is how the enemy is able to come in to deceive the CHURCH.   The Bible is CLEAR, that a man is NOT to look upon another woman and lust after her (the same goes for women to not look upon another man).  To look upon is the SAME as adultery.   

Oooooooooooooooooo, I wanna' punch that Pastor in the nose.   :hardslap:

There are so many marriages that are in trouble because the husbands (and some wives) are so addicted to porn and it's WRONG!   

What is it about sex that the world cannot respect the sacredness of it?   AND these Pastor's KNOW BETTER!   Yet they are supporting gay marriage for the lamest excuses beyond reasoning and NOW pornography???  pornography contains gay sex, women on women, as for some insane reason it turns men on to see it in action, as well as two men with one woman or vice versa... 

Enough is Enough!   We have to get legislators who will have the guts to make this mess illegal.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 26, 2012)

And I just have to add.. what's wrong with the people at this church that there is no discernment that something was wrong with this? Is this what most churches have been reduced to? This is why God isn't moving at many churches. You can't mix the holy and the profane and expect God's blessing. The Word of God requires us to put difference. Why is it that now all people have to do is say they believe in God and suddenly filthy lifestyles are ok and these people are qualified to speak to a congregation of people who need to be seeking the power of God for deliverance?

 (KJV)James 2:19-20
Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble. [20] But wilt thou know, O vain man, that faith without works is dead?

 God sent us the Holy Ghost because we can't do this on our own. I am just disturbed at the state of most churches.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Oct 26, 2012)

From the catechism:

2354 Pornography consists in removing real or simulated sexual acts from the intimacy of the partners, in order to display them deliberately to third parties. It offends against chastity because it perverts the conjugal act, the intimate giving of spouses to each other. It does grave injury to the dignity of its participants (actors, vendors, the public), since each one becomes an object of base pleasure and illicit profit for others. It immerses all who are involved in the illusion of a fantasy world. It is a grave offense. Civil authorities should prevent the production and distribution of pornographic materials.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

If I was a member at this church, I would have left, meaning for good. I could not believe this.  No standard whatsoever. In the video he was  playing the church piano and harmonica. Then they showed this in the news,see this is what makes Christians look bad.

I did not get when he said this:
*I don't think the Lord above has a problem with consenting adults, having consenting romance, for consenting adults to watch. Period. But again the whole sex outside marriage, The Bible has got a problem with that and that's where me and most of the people here are never going to agree on that," Jeremy said. *

How can the Lord excuse something the bible does not? God is his word. That statement makes absolutely no sense at all, and it does not take a "seasoned" Christian to see this either.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> And I just have to add.. what's wrong with the people at this church that there is no discernment that something was wrong with this? Is this what most churches have been reduced to?
> 
> *This is why God isn't moving at many churches. You can't mix the holy and the profane and expect God's blessing. The Word of God requires us to put difference. *
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! ! !

And another 'furthermore' ... Who do they think they are fooling with this nonsense and it is indeed 'NON - Sense'....   

Urrrrgggggggg !    All I can t hink about are the children whose lives are being ruined by this mess.  Folks are supposed be getting their deliverance from this bondage and with ministries supporting mess like this, there is indeed no deliverance and the children will indeed suffer because of the infiltration of perverted sex.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> If I was a member at this church, I would have left, meaning for good. I could not believe this.  No standard whatsoever. In the video he was  playing the church piano and harmonica. Then they showed this in the news,see this is what makes Christians look bad.
> 
> I did not get when he said this:
> *I don't think the Lord above has a problem with consenting adults, having consenting romance, for consenting adults to watch. Period. But again the whole sex outside marriage, The Bible has got a problem with that and that's where me and most of the people here are never going to agree on that," Jeremy said. *
> ...



The bolded sounds like when the devil is sitting on one side of the person's shoulder and the angel is on the other side.    

OOOOOOOOoooooooooo WAIT!  HOLD UP!    This is what happened to EVE in the GARDEN.   satan is still the same with his same old lies of persuasion... _'Did not God say?'_   He did it to Eve in the Garden with the forbidden fruit and to Jesus when He came from the wilderness after fasting for 40 days / 40 nights.     

However Jesus was wise:   'Get thee behind me satan'  ! ! !   Which is exactly what the folks in this Church should have said to porno Jeremy, "Get out of here with that mess, it's not coming from God".


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 26, 2012)

Ladies, the devil is busy!!!  

And just so Mr. Jeremy knows: A lot of people believe in God.  Truth is they don't fear and reverence him.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 26, 2012)

See, this right here is why Christ said..."Let no man deceive you."  

1 Thess also repeats it "Let no man deceive you by any means, for that Day shall not come, unless there come a falling away first...."

The bible tells us the demons also believe...so there is a difference. 


Folks need to read, study, test the spirits, and know the Lord for their own sake. This stuff is deceptive, just like the snake in the garden. Twisting and deceiving.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

_*"Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in  your name? and in your name have cast out devils? and in your name done  many wonderful works?  And then will I profess to them, I never knew you: depart from me, you that work iniquity." *_ Matthew 7:22-23


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

The devil is not even being "sneaky" no more with his stuff. This is just straight up in your face.

Lord Help Us!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

I was flabbergasted when I read this! I had to read it again, hoping that Ron Jeremy was invited/allowed to speak in a church because he had truly given his life to God and had thereby overcome his addiction to porn. Sadly, I had indeed read this foolishness correctly the first time. 

I am disgusted that any pastor would allow this and that the church members were foolish enough to sit there and listen to the man's music and speech. Are some pastors really this desperate that they just allow any type of wickedness all up and through the church???? Did no one realize that this man has spirits on him and in his music that can easily affect the church??  Let me close my mouth....it's still hanging open after reading this.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2012)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I was flabbergasted when I read this! I had to read it again, hoping that Ron Jeremy was invited/allowed to speak in a church because he had truly given his life to God and had thereby overcome his addiction to porn. Sadly, I had indeed read this foolishness correctly the first time.
> 
> I am disgusted that any pastor would allow this and that the church members were foolish enough to sit there and listen to the man's music and speech. Are some pastors really this desperate that they just allow any type of wickedness all up and through the church???? Did no one realize that this man has spirits on him and in his music that can easily affect the church??  Let me close my mouth....it's still hanging open after reading this.



When I began reading the article, I was anticipating a testimony of his deliverance.    Well not so    However that should be the ONE and ONLY reason for him to speak to a congregation.   How on earth can anyone be blessed or victorious or encouraged by his message?   It's not happening.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Some pastors are interested in fraternizing with "celebrities". I saw something about Steve Harvey being on TBN. He is not a man of God.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

felic1 said:


> *Some pastors are interested in fraternizing with "celebrities".* I saw something about Steve Harvey being on TBN. He is not a man of God.



This!!! And please don't get me started on Steve Harvey!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought this would be talking about Shelley Lubben - she's an ex-porn star who has a great testimony about how Jesus saved her from that hell hole of a "life". She's real quick to speak out against the "industry".

The fact that a pastor let a current porn star attempt to indoctrinate his congregation is just 
I mean why? Does the pastor agree with his message? And what was his point?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 27, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> I thought this would be talking about Shelley Lubben - she's an ex-porn star who has a great testimony about how Jesus saved her from that hell hole of a "life". She's real quick to speak out against the "industry".
> 
> The fact that a pastor let a current porn star attempt to indoctrinate his congregation is just
> I mean why? Does the pastor agree with his message? And what was his point?



I will look up Shelley Lubben. I love hearing those kinds of testimonies. As far as this pastor, he must be addicted to porn himself to make such a foolish decision. The members have obviously learned nothing from him because they saw nothing wrong with it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 27, 2012)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> This!!!
> 
> 
> *And please don't get me started on Steve Harvey!*




I'm right there with you.   High 5 and High 10 !   I rarely watch TBN, rarely... mostly because of their lowered standards allowing Steve Harvey to host their shows.    It's an insult to Christians and to me as a Black Woman.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow I can't believe it.  

I would be more impressed if he was there attending church and trying to turn his life around. Everybody has the right to repent and turn to God, but it looks like he is trying to tell people that porn is ok and that God is ok with it.  

It must be the end of the world or something LOL People have lost their damn minds.


----------



## Laela (Oct 27, 2012)

Amen...at all this...



MrsHaseeb said:


> Some of these pastors are losing their minds. Why in the world would you bring a porn star with all kinds of spirits into your church to speak to your congregation? What could he possibly have to tell them that will draw them closer to God? He hasn't been delivered from porn and been saved so he can't help the people with addictions. And to let him play music?? I am outdone by this because music can carry spirits and certainly influence a persons emotions. This is really sad that church has been reduced to this foolishness to get people "delivered" from porn addiction. What ever happened to the power of the Holy Ghost and the Word of God being all we needed to get delivered from addictions?
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 27, 2012)

i know many people (including pastors) think that the old testament is not relevant but it is, the ot taught that the temple or church needs to be sanctified for worship and only the priests of the Lord could touch certain things ... but today any old body can get up in the pulpit and talk, teach, preach and sing, God is not please with this


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm FLOORED

....didn't we just say the other day after the WCC shooting the Church needs to repent? *This is some Sodom and Gomorrah mess here. MERCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> i know many people (including pastors) think that the old testament is not relevant but it is, the ot taught that the temple or church needs to be sanctified for worship and only the priests of the Lord could touch certain things ... but today any old body can get up in the pulpit and talk, teach, preach and sing, God is not please with this



Yassssssss! We will only have peace and be in right standing with God when we go back to the ancient paths. God was very specific about how things were to be sanctified in the church.


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 27, 2012)

This guy never addressed the Scriptures that don't support women being used in that manner in the New Testament. He never told the congregation the whole story about the regret of women who leave the industry and how unsafe the whole industry is. 

I wonder what was the reaction of the attendees. I doubt everyone was okay with it.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 27, 2012)

*Shelley Lubben is the truth! *She is setting all types of people free from porn and porn addiction! _She set me and my husband free!_ Porn is from the pit of hell and people are divorcing from that mess. It's more addictive then heroin! Perverse and filthy isn't enough to describe porn! Thank you God for deliverance! OP some people are going to get delivered after hearing Shelley's testimony. Thx OP for your insightful threads! Letting the Lord use you! The enemy is indeed busy but God is still on the throne! Be not deceived beloved!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> i know many people (including pastors) think that the old testament is not relevant but it is, the ot taught that the temple or church needs to be sanctified for worship and only the priests of the Lord could touch certain things ... but today any old body can get up in the pulpit and talk, teach, preach and sing, God is not please with this


 
The thanks button was not enough. Thank you!

A little off topic: I'm still appalled at the fact a child did a 70+ woman Eulogy  and in the pulpit giving Sunday sermons...mimicking AA preachers  .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 27, 2012)

correction some pastors


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> I'm FLOORED
> 
> ....didn't we just say the other day after the WCC shooting the Church needs to repent? *This is some Sodom and Gomorrah mess here. MERCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Your smilie had me :rofl3:


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 27, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> i know many people (including pastors) think that the old testament is not relevant but it is, the ot taught that the temple or church needs to be sanctified for worship and only the priests of the Lord could touch certain things ... but today any old body can get up in the pulpit and talk, teach, preach and sing, God is not please with this



This right here. Nothing but truth. The entire Word of God is relevant. Nothing makes me angrier than people trying to disregard something in God's Word to justify their filthy lifestyles or twist it to make it fit their agenda.

 (KJV)2 Timothy 3:16
All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## equestrian (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not religious, but seriously what the heck?? erplexed  I came in expecting to see someone who had gotten out of the industry, but not only is he still in it, he doesn't plan on stopping anytime soon, if he isn't even moving in the right direction what was the purpose of this anyway?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

equestrian said:


> I'm not religious, but seriously what the heck?? erplexed  I came in expecting to see someone who had gotten out of the industry, but not only is he still in it, he doesn't plan on stopping anytime soon, if he isn't even moving in the right direction what was the purpose of this anyway?



Thank you!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Oct 28, 2012)

I came in here expecting to read about a redeemed retired star.... They need to clean house. It looks like all the leadership is corrupt to allow this.  They failed to protect the congregation from a predator.  I can't even imagine how this was agreed upon.  How does this edify God, or bring comfort to his people?


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2012)

good question....great word... PURPOSE. 



equestrian said:


> I'm not religious, but seriously what the heck?? erplexed I came in expecting to see someone who had gotten out of the industry, but not only is he still in it, he doesn't plan on stopping anytime soon, if he isn't even moving in the right direction *what was the purpose of this anyway? *


----------



## divya (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing really surprises me anymore, but this is all sorts of ridiculous. 

But God sees all...


----------

